# THE BOUNCER



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

My Uncles car. enjoy.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice. 8)


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

malstt said:


> Very nice. 8)


Thank you....
more pics will come from the whole family cars....


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Here's another (though not as good quality).


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

slg said:


> Here's another (though not as good quality).


lol its the same car loooooool.... someone took this pic in cyprus
its the actual car of my uncle


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

it was outside a fish restaurant called ladas in limassol.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Shame your _uncle_ didnt open it up to let you take some pics of the inside.

James


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

if u want pics inside i can put them for u.... no prob my uncle wont say no.
just say the magic words and ull have em 2morrow


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

mosoboh said:


> just say the magic words and ull have em 2morrow


"izzy wizzy let's get busy!" (for the oldies)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

cw955 said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> > just say the magic words and ull have em 2morrow
> ...


You can't say that its racist


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> cw955 said:
> 
> 
> > mosoboh said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

lol is it?


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Inside!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

enjoy boys!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice indeed 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Shame your _uncle_ didnt open it up to let you take some pics of the inside.
> 
> James


I was thinking just the same thing.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

inside does look stunning


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> cw955 said:
> 
> 
> > mosoboh said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Your uncle clearly has too much money!  Nice car....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice interior


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Is it not tomorrow yet ?


You need to look back a page! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not tomorrow yet ?
> ...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I did not think that there was that much money in Fish & Chip shops  Nice motor :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He will never get it out of third gear not exactly a car for a small island


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> He will never get it out of third gear not exactly a car for a small island


lol.... you think  
when ur in CY try the paphos road!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> I did not think that there was that much money in Fish & Chip shops  Nice motor :wink:


to be more exact its a petroleum conmpany he owns, nothing to do with fish, although he does go tuna fishing occationally  :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Why is this thread titled "The Bouncer"? I almost missed these! Thanks for sharing!

(ps - any chance of sharing some pics of the white Gallardo in the background too? )


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

QuackingPlums said:


> Why is this thread titled "The Bouncer"? I almost missed these! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> (ps - any chance of sharing some pics of the white Gallardo in the background too? )


Bouncer thats the nickname my family gives the bugatti veyron, as for the lambo i can get picks but im trying to organize to take picks for all our family's cars and load them up for you.... give me a week and ill load the following,
1) Bugatti done!
2) Lambo Superlaggerra will do
3) Lambo LP560 will do
4) RS6 daytona grey soon to be mtm 730 hp will do
5) BMW Alpina 335 biturbo will do
6) BMW 735is series on the way to paint shop FULL MATT COLOR BLACK will do SOON
7) rolyce royce cornish conv.
8)free lander land rover exclusive color and full bodykit 
9) X5 4.8 full mtech package with very SPECIAL rims.
10) hummer h2 yellow
11) 630 convertable
12) range rover sport overfinch full
13) 630 coupe very sexy
14) in a couple of months my TT-RS Daytona grey 
15) audi Q7
16) bently continental coupe
17 CL 500 merc


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Lambo LP560


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

LP560


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

and yes I know the number plate is not aligned its for a special reason :wink:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

Rollce Royce White!


----------



## Silverrtt (May 1, 2008)

F*cking madness    Lambo in my fav colour!!!!


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Not bad, but Id take one of these anyday:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

loool give me some time ill post the rest up maybe ull change ur mind ;P


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Unless you can come up with a pic of your uncle in a banana suit in the veyron I doubt you will change my mind :lol:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

subvertbeats said:


> Unless you can come up with a pic of your uncle in a banana suit in the veyron I doubt you will change my mind :lol:


lol nice one u got me there! no my uncle doesnt wear banana suites.... but at the end of the day even if he did he still drives a veyron and not u nore me will ever even ger a chance to drive one. (me maybe one day-but no time soon) So i would still drive a veyron anyday rather than sit on a shopping cart with a bana suite. :wink:


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

each to their own :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics

Has he not got an Enzo??

Pauper !


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

DPG said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Has he not got an Enzo??
> 
> Pauper !


he didnt like it... he says after driving the bugatti all the other cars are degraded for him he doesnt enjoy driving the RS6 because its too slow for him. So he went to mtm and got it an upgrade to 730hp if im not mistakin. Well see then :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Some nice cars in this thread.

I think if I was you, i'd be making him buy me an R8 and get rid of the mk2 TT. I'm sure it wouldn't dent his bank balance much.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

XTR said:


> Some nice cars in this thread.
> 
> I think if I was you, i'd be making him buy me an R8 and get rid of the mk2 TT. I'm sure it wouldn't dent his bank balance much.


hes helping me get the TT-RS.... im more than happy with 500 torque :mrgreen: it will also be the first in CY so he is doing enough i wouldnt want to put more pressure on him, he just bought two lambo's the white one for his younger bro, and the superlagerra for his son.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

TWO FRESH CARS: one from the painter and the other from the mechanic like i promised....
matt black 730 i and RS6 with MTM 730 HP!!!


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

last one


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

matt black looks mint


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

seeing it in real life cant be compared to any pic i post... the painter took 3 weeks on it, like factory paint from the chasis.... to me is a monster when u see it. Especially the RS-6 is 730 BHP now, it litlraly flies!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So in Cyprus when you have a car with a not aligned number plates you do not get done fo speeding? :evil:


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

vlastan said:


> So in Cyprus when you have a car with a not aligned number plates you do not get done fo speeding? :evil:


Lol you could have just asked me why and I would have answered happily, but now you get done wether ur number are made of gold or even if they are on the roof of the car, the reason he has them like that because there's another exact white lambo in Cyprus and we cant tell the difference to wave and say hi unless we look at the numbers  .... thats why! But all the other cars are individual and can be distinguished between the other. No other Bugatti, No other Superlagerra, no other white rollce royce, no other alpina convertable, no other tt caractere, no other 7 series matt black, and all the other cars are also different, even the range rover we have is the only orange one in CY. BTW we are currently waiting to change the 630 convertable with M6, I will be givin this car today for me and I will keep it until the tt-rs will come out.... will post pics soon 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I thought you were going to say that the police recognise it your uncle and they let him off!! :lol:

What was your uncle thinking by getting this underpowered 630 BMW in the first place. Did he not consider that people will look down and him and destroy his image? :roll:

I was in Cyprus last year but did not see any of these cars around. I guess you are in the Turkish part of the island?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I guess you are in the Turkish part of the island?


Look at his signature .... Limassol :roll:.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Greek people refer to it as LEMESOS. Limassol is the preferred name of the invador, i.e. Turkish.


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

vlastan said:


> Greek people refer to it as LEMESOS. Limassol is the preferred name of the invador, i.e. Turkish.


actually Limassol is the English version not invader! If this was a cypriot forum then ill post it like u mention but when ur in an English forum then this is the way u say it!

P.S. im a Palestinian living in Kypros (not the turkish side) and i support the Cyprus cause although im a muslim.....


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

vlastan said:


> I thought you were going to say that the police recognise it your uncle and they let him off!! :lol:
> 
> What was your uncle thinking by getting this underpowered 630 BMW in the first place. Did he not consider that people will look down and him and destroy his image? :roll:
> 
> I was in Cyprus last year but did not see any of these cars around. I guess you are in the Turkish part of the island?


----------

